# Trying this for the first time! Feedback welcome!



## FrankAdams24 (Jun 19, 2017)

@FrankAdams24 

If you would like to advertise your product and website on this forum, please go to this links and fill out the form. Our advertising folks will then be in contact. *Talk About Marriage - Advertise*

Also read this http://talkaboutmarriage.com/vendor-deals/



.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Why was I tagged? Do I need to fill out an advertising form to keep my link?


----------

